# Bad American



## huntin1

Well the other thread went to hell in a handbasket. Don't really know who wrote this, it's been attributed to Charlie Daniels and Ted Nugent to name a few. I think that it sounds like either one of them, or me for that matter.

M_T if you don't like this one, no need to reply, just go bang your head against the wall a few times, real hard.

I'm a Bad American-this pretty much sums it up for me. I like big trucks, big boats, big houses, and naturally, pretty women.

I believe the money I make belongs to me and my family, not some midlevel governmental functionary with a bad comb-over who wants to give it away to crack addicts squirting out babies.

I don't care about appearing compassionate.

I think playing with toy guns doesn't make you a killer. I believe ignoring your kids and giving them Prozac might.

I think I'm doing better than the homeless.

I don't think being a minority makes you noble or victimized. I have the right not to be tolerant of others because they are different, weird or make me mad. This is my life to live, and not necessarily up to others expectations. I know what SEX is and there are not varying degrees of it.

I don't celebrate Kwanzaa. But if you want to that's fine; I just don't feel like everyone else should have to.

I believe that if you are selling me a Dairy Queen shake, a pack of cigarettes, or hotel room you do it in English. As of matter of fact, if you are an American citizen you should speak English. My uncles and forefathers shouldn't have had to die in vain so you can leave the countries you were born in to come disrespect ours, and make us bend to your will. Get over it.

I think the cops have every right to shoot your sorry butt if you're running from them after they tell you to stop. If you can't understand the word 'freeze' or 'stop' in English, see the previous line. I don't use the excuse "it's for the children" as a shield for unpopular opinions or actions.

I know how to count votes and I feel much safer letting a machine with no political affiliation do a recount when needed. I know what the definition of lying is, and it isn't based on the word "is"-ever.

I don't think just because you were not born in this country, you qualify for any special loan programs, gov't sponsored bank loans, etc., so you can open a hotel, 7-Eleven, trinket shop, or any thing else, while the indigenous peoples can't get past a high school education because they can't afford it.

I didn't take the initiative in inventing the Internet. I thought the Taco Bell dog was funny.

I want them to bring back safe and sane fireworks.

I believe no one ever died because of something Ozzy Osbourne, Ice-T or Marilyn Manson sang, but that doesn't mean I want to listen to that crap

from someone else's car when I'm stopped at a red light. But I respect your right to.

I think that being a student doesn't give you any more enlightenment than working at Blockbuster or Jack In The Box.

I don't want to eat or drink anything with the words light, lite or fat-free on the package.

Our soldiers did not go to some foreign country and risk their lives in vain and defend our Constitution so that decades later you can tell me it's a living document ever changing and is open to interpretation. The guys who wrote it were light years ahead of anyone today, and they meant what they said - now leave the document alone, or there's going to be trouble.

I don't hate the rich. I help the poor. I know wrestling is fake. I've never owned, or was a slave, and a large percentage of our forefathers weren't wealthy enough to own one either. Please stop blaming me because some prior white people were idiots - and remember, tons of white, Indian, Chinese, and other races have been enslaved too - it was wrong for every one of them.

I believe a self-righteous liberal Democrat with a cause is more dangerous than a Hell's Angel with an attitude.

I want to know exactly which church is it where the "Reverend" Jessie Jackson preaches; and, what exactly is his job function.

I own a gun, you can own a gun, and any red blooded American should be allowed to own a gun, but if you use it in a crime, then you will serve the time.

I think Bill Gates has every right to keep every penny he made and continue to make more. If it makes you mad, then invent the next operating system that's better and put your name on the building. Ask your buddy that invented the Internet to help you.

I don't believe in hate crime legislation. Even suggesting it makes me mad.

You're telling me that someone who is a minority, gay, disabled, another nationality, or otherwise different from the mainstream of this country has more value as a human being that I do as a white male. If someone kills anyone, I'd say that it's a hate crime. We don't need more laws! Let's enforce the ones we already have.

I think turkey bacon, turkey beef, turkey fake anything sucks. I believe that it doesn't take a village to raise a child-it takes a parent with the guts to stand up to the kid and spank his butt and say "NO!" when it's necessary to do so. I'll admit that the only movie that ever made me cry was Ole Yeller. I didn't realize Dr. Seuss was a genius until I had a kid.

I will not be frowned upon or be looked down upon or be made to keep silent because I have these beliefs and opinions. I thought this country allowed me that right. I will not conform or compromise just to keep from hurting somebody's feelings. I'm neither angry nor disenfranchised, no matter how desperately the mainstream media would like the world to believe otherwise. Yes, I guess by some people's definition, I may be a bad American.

But that's tough.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> I believe the money I make belongs to me and my family, not some midlevel governmental functionary with a bad comb-over who wants to give it away to crack addicts squirting out babies.


Yeah those damn crack whores in the education and social service system. Who needs book lurnin or police anyhow?



> I don't care about appearing compassionate.


Correction you don't care about being compassionate at all. Take, take, take, me, me, me. That is really where it's at, is it not?



> I don't think being a minority makes you noble or victimized. I have the right not to be tolerant of others because they are different, weird or make me mad. This is my life to live, and not necessarily up to others expectations. I know what SEX is and there are not varying degrees of it.


For the last time, of course you have your right to an opinion on the matter, but you are given no right to make laws against them based on a religon which they may not believe in.



> I don't celebrate Kwanzaa. But if you want to that's fine; I just don't feel like everyone else should have to.


Very reasonable, unfortunately that is not how you have stated that you wished the law worked. I could see a day in the very near future where you and your kind would attempt to outlaw the celebration of Kwanzaa because it is a "pagan" holiday.



> I believe that if you are selling me a Dairy Queen shake, a pack of cigarettes, or hotel room you do it in English. As of matter of fact, if you are an American citizen you should speak English. My uncles and forefathers shouldn't have had to die in vain so you can leave the countries you were born in to come disrespect ours, and make us bend to your will. Get over it.


I know who are these people with their low paying jobs and lack of time to take english classes? I agree learning english should be high on the list of priorities of any immigrant, but to insult them because their first language was not that of your ancestors is illogical.



> I think the cops have every right to shoot your sorry butt if you're running from them after they tell you to stop. If you can't understand the word 'freeze' or 'stop' in English, see the previous line. I don't use the excuse "it's for the children" as a shield for unpopular opinions or actions.


You tell me that when you wander down the street drunk one night and decide in your inebriated state that jail doesn't sound very good. True you don't use "It's for the children", you rather use "Hey, remember 9/11?"



> I know how to count votes and I feel much safer letting a machine with no political affiliation do a recount when needed.


Especially one with no paper trail right :wink:



> while the indigenous peoples can't get past a high school education because they can't afford it.


Maybe if they realized as the immigrants do that you get but once chance to make something of yourself, they would focus on school and try to get a scholarship instead of watching nascar and binge drinking.



> I want them to bring back safe and sane fireworks.


Safe and sane fireworks?



> I think that being a student doesn't give you any more enlightenment than working at Blockbuster or Jack In The Box.


Nor does working a 9-5, monday to friday monotonous job for thirty years, but apparently it gives you "worldly experience".



> I don't want to eat or drink anything with the words light, lite or fat-free on the package.


Here here, if they could have skipped the fat and made it taste the same they would have done it in the first place.



> Our soldiers did not go to some foreign country and risk their lives in vain and defend our Constitution so that decades later you can tell me it's a living document ever changing and is open to interpretation. The guys who wrote it were light years ahead of anyone today, and they meant what they said - now leave the document alone, or there's going to be trouble.


Which country did our soldiers go to in an effort to defend our constitution? How can you understand a document without interpretation, and why do you think the constitution has amendments, such as our sacred second amendment? I think it was the Bible that said if it was changed there would be trouble.



> I believe a self-righteous liberal Democrat with a cause is more dangerous than a Hell's Angel with an attitude.


I believe that one hard core conservative has the power to destroy what a nation stands for, and bring the progress made in the war of equality over the last hundred years nill.



> I think Bill Gates has every right to keep every penny he made and continue to make more. If it makes you mad, then invent the next operating system that's better and put your name on the building. Ask your buddy that invented the Internet to help you.


The problem isin't that he makes a lot of money but rather that he makes a lot of money by basically having a monopoly on the industry, which is prohibited. However he makes decent software, which I am currently using. I do not wish to see any suits brought against him.



> You're telling me that someone who is a minority, gay, disabled, another nationality, or otherwise different from the mainstream of this country has more value as a human being that I do as a white male. If someone kills anyone, I'd say that it's a hate crime. We don't need more laws! Let's enforce the ones we already have.


Not more, certainly not less. Absoultely equal. You see because there are fewer of them, more get a voice to even things out. They should be able to live as we do without frivolous restrictions based on things that they don't believe in.



> I will not be frowned upon or be looked down upon or be made to keep silent because I have these beliefs and opinions.


No you will not. Hell I respect you for standing for something. If you however attempt to silence or put down some other group I will oppose you with all of my being.


----------



## huntin1

You're slipping M_T, that took almost 2 hours.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

Hunt1 posted this quote:


> You're telling me that someone who is a minority, gay, disabled, another nationality, or otherwise different from the mainstream of this country has more value as a human being that I do as a white male. If someone kills anyone, I'd say that it's a hate crime. We don't need more laws! Let's enforce the ones we already have.


Militant Tiger responded with:


> Not more, certainly not less. Absoultely equal. You see because there are fewer of them, more get a voice to even things out. They should be able to live as we do without frivolous restrictions based on things that they don't believe in.


The above two paragraphs have nothing in common that I can see. Hunt1 is talking about hate crimes. His statement is that if someone kills anyone it is a hate crime. He doesn't see that anyone should be considered more valuable than anyone else. I don't think anyone has an idea what you were trying to say MT. I can't even respond. Give it another shot. Not trying to be a smart guy, I just don't understand where you got to "frivolous restrictions based on things that they don't believe in". I didn't see Hunt1 say anything relative to your statements.

I think your disagreeing with something a vast majority of Americans would agree with.


----------



## The Norseman

I have said my peace. One more thing.
I've supported this great nation by serving for 23 years in the Army. My father before me, 21 years in the Air Force.
I am a National Registry Emergency Tech., ACLS, CPR and Army flight medic and managed a platoon of fine soldiers. You know, the one you call when things go bad.
The Army afforded me many opportunities to help fellow Americans and help those not so fortunate in other countries. I will be there if ever called upon again.
I've seen the Intell in flight briefs in many of the missions we supported recently in Bosnia and Kosovo.
(by the way I looked at all your profiles before writing). I've done tours in Korea (twice), Panama, and Germany (twice). I've had to lock and load once. It is not a good feeling. Luckily the outcome was good and I'm still here to serve. I've done a lot for this great nation and also seen a lot of stuff. Huntin1, with 191 replies, mostly in the politic forum, your no real expert either, just a blow hard and someone that just likes to stir the pot. You bring nothing to the table, and no helpful advice, just crap. I've seen your kind before and dealt with it in the Army.
Militant_Tiger at least appears levelheaded, helpful with good advise and thought provoking. I just hope the Dakotas will always stay the same.
Yes I have the right to pass judgement; the 1st Amendment gives me that right and you that right.
You will probably never see me in this forum again.


----------



## racer66

Levelheaded?


----------



## jamartinmg2

Norse..... I hope you hang in and keep participating here. The one thing I've learned in this forum is that, yes, a lot of us disagree on many issues. That is a given. However, I find it interesting that we are able to agree on quite a few too. I find myself even agreeing with MT at times!  Hang in and participate. You will find, I think, that while some of us may be uninformed, perhaps even ignorant on some issues that most of us care deeply about this country and all of us have a vested interest to keep it safe, secure and prosperous. (I include myself in this statement!) A guy such as yourself with your military background can offer a lot of insight on the issues that are discussed here.


----------



## huntin1

The Norseman said:


> Huntin1, with 191 replies, mostly in the politic forum, your no real expert either, just a blow hard and someone that just likes to stir the pot. You bring nothing to the table, and no helpful advice, just crap. I've seen your kind before and dealt with it in the Army.
> Militant_Tiger at least appears levelheaded, helpful with good advise and thought provoking. I just hope the Dakotas will always stay the same.
> Yes I have the right to pass judgement; the 1st Amendment gives me that right and you that right.
> You will probably never see me in this forum again.


Norseman,

Thank you for your service in our military.

When I started reading your post I thought, I guess I was a little harsh, this guy has actually seen the beast. The problem with these forums is that we don't know each other and can only judge by what we type. Then I got to the above part of your post and changed my mind again. I never claimed to be an expert, I just pointed out that, I for one, had been where you assumed none of us had. How many nights have you spent laying out on the prairie behind a rifle watching a guy cook meth in the kitchen of his house, able to see the rifles that he had leaning against the wall at every window, and prayed that he didn't decide to take a few practice shots at the grassy looking lump 150 yards from his front door. How many men have you confronted, face to face, at arms length, with a pistol or knife in their hands, and a willingness to use either one. If anyone here is a blow hard bringing nothing to the table, it is you. If you had bothered to do a search of my posts you would see how many of my posts are in the political forum. I deal with people like you every day and have for over 25 years. Go ahead and pass judgement on me, I know where I've been, where I stand, and where I'm going, what you think doesn't matter one damn bit to me. Your sentence about M_T being levelheaded and helpful with good advise really says it all, and speaks loudly about what type of person you are. Go back and search his posts and read some of his helpful and levelheaded advise. Maybe you and M_T can start your own forum, that way you can only let people with your liberal whiny-a$$ed views take part.

I'd rather you didn't leave, I like this forum and it can use every member it can get, especially the supporting type, but if you decide you must leave. don't let the door hit your *** on the way out.

huntin1


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I love that you guys provide me my comedy for the day..........every day! Hey MT, you weren't the same kid that used to load his snowballs with gravel are you! :toofunny:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Remmi_&_I said:


> I love that you guys provide me my comedy for the day..........every day! Hey MT, you weren't the same kid that used to load his snowballs with gravel are you! :toofunny:


Definately a little bit more blood-letting here in the Political Forum than you might find over in the Open or The Pheasant Hunting Forum, thats for sure!! There is some good discussion though.


----------



## racer66

Huntin1 :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I don't know what you fellas do for a living, but I guarentee that if you would(or do) channel that passion into your work you'd be wealthy men! :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> Your sentence about M_T being levelheaded and helpful with good advise really says it all, and speaks loudly about what type of person you are.


I would have to say that your statement says more about you than his does about himself.


----------



## huntin1

M_T, in your first post on this thread you quote things from my post and write responses as though I had written the original post. Can you read, here is the very first paragraph.



huntin1 said:


> Well the other thread went to hell in a handbasket. Don't really know who wrote this, it's been attributed to Charlie Daniels and Ted Nugent to name a few. I think that it sounds like either one of them, or me for that matter.


Now I will admit that I do agree with *most* of what was written, but I did clearly state that I did not know who wrote it. Get a grip M_T, I think it may be time to refill the Valium.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

You posted it obviously to reinforce your position, and I thus shot it down.


----------



## pointer99

huntin1 said:


> I know wrestling is fake.


say it ain't so huntin1 .......say it ain't so.

pointer


----------



## pointer99

Militant_Tiger said:


> I think Bill Gates has every right to keep every penny he made and continue to make more. If it makes you mad, then invent the next operating system that's better and put your name on the building. Ask your buddy that invented the Internet to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem isin't that he makes a lot of money but rather that he makes a lot of money by basically having a monopoly on the industry, which is prohibited. However he makes decent software, which I am currently using. I do not wish to see any suits brought against him.
Click to expand...

typical liberal bullshick............the truth is gates had products far superior to the competition and the public bought them........some liberal somewhere cried and whined no fair cause billy geek was doin better than them. so under the defininition of being a liberal the government tried to rob him to pass it on to someone who was less dilligent and unwilling to work their butts off to come up with something better.

weedhopper you want everything handed to you on a platter from the government?

liberals.......hehehe.

pointer


----------



## pointer99

Remmi_&_I said:


> I love that you guys provide me my comedy for the day..........every day! Hey MT, you weren't the same kid that used to load his snowballs with gravel are you! :toofunny:


no remmi......i think weedhopper may have been hit in the head one too many times withone of those snowballs. :lol: :lol: :lol:

pointer


----------



## pointer99

Remmi_&_I said:


> I don't know what you fellas do for a living, but I guarentee that if you would(or do) channel that passion into your work you'd be wealthy men! :beer:


i work fer *nasa*

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> typical liberal bullshick............the truth is gates had products far superior to the competition and the public bought them........some liberal somewhere cried and whined no fair cause billy geek was doin better than them. so under the defininition of being a liberal the government tried to rob him to pass it on to someone who was less dilligent and unwilling to work their butts off to come up with something better.
> 
> weedhopper you want everything handed to you on a platter from the government?


Yet another key example of a conservative willing to allow laissez faire, and will thus get hurt because of it. You see monopolies were not wanted because once they have all of the buyers under their control, they can gouge prices and lower quality, without repercussion as there is no other company to turn to. This is of course liberal bull**** though right?


----------



## Plainsman

No MT I think all of us agree that monopolies are not good. We are just disappointed that people whine because things are unfair. When there is only one good choice I don't think it is a monopoly. What are you going to do make them stop selling it because nothing else is worth buying? Trying to make it look like conservatives like monopolies (we don't) is a simpleton attempt to make other simpletons believe it.


----------



## Plainsman

Norseman
It's kind of sad when someone with only a few days on the site makes a bunch of judgments about people he knows nothing of. You managed to tick of both sides, hunt1 and Militant Tiger. I suppose you are willing to sacrifice good manners if you can really get people in a big argument. I think there were political opinions you didn't like so you got on here for a couple days, then dumped on people and run for the hills. Do as much damage as possible to the credibility of people you don't like then cut and run. 
Your first post on politics (Winer Americans, or Winner Americans, Or Whiner Americans whatever you meant) was a venting. You said get up and do something. What? You never gave any opinion on what you thought people should do you simply complained about what everyone said. It would be nice to talk with someone who has some different opinions and can tell us why, but it would also be nice if they had some social skills.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> No MT I think all of us agree that monopolies are not good. We are just disappointed that people whine because things are unfair. When there is only one good choice I don't think it is a monopoly. What are you going to do make them stop selling it because nothing else is worth buying? Trying to make it look like conservatives like monopolies (we don't) is a simpleton attempt to make other simpletons believe it.


You are ridiculously short sighted. Everyone shifts to a product because it is higher in quality, killing off its competitors. Once they own the market they are free to drop quality and raise price.


----------



## huntin1

Militant_Tiger said:


> You posted it obviously to reinforce your position, and I thus shot it down.


Just what do you feel you shot down Militant Kitty, all you did was spew out a bunch of liberal bull****, I see nothing of substance that would support any position. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> Just what do you feel you shot down Militant Kitty, all you did was spew out a bunch of liberal b#llsh*t, I see nothing of substance that would support any position.


Of course you don't, because I could wave obvious facts in front of your face, and if it was the slightest bit liberal you would ignore it.


----------



## DeltaBoy

The first post has a lot of truth stated and many viewpoints.

I don't agree with this one:

"I believe that it doesn't take a village to raise a child-it takes a parent with the guts to stand up to the kid and spank his butt and say "NO!" when it's necessary to do so."

It does take a village/community/state/nation to raise a child. Most of all a parent - with guts. My personal philosophy on spanking has its moments, but for the most part it's not appropriate. Logical consequences or appropriate communication needs to be used a little more...

And for using the word "NO" that is used way to much, especially towards our younger children. Think about it... How many times young children will here the word "NO" in a day. I watched my younger brother with my 5 year old nephew and counted twenty-five NO's in a period of thirty-minutes. Now my brother wonders why he doesn't listen to him... Well he doesn't know when you really mean "NO" and when it's ok to be the child he is...

Peace...


----------



## Storm

I think tiger has a brother and his name is *Norseman*. I had to laugh at his post, especially the part about MT being a level headed thinker. Tiger is going to take the oposite side of every issue, just to get a rise out of all of us. DeltaBoy have you done any research on children seeking negative attention? I was always taught that if a children isn't getting enough attention they will do or say dumb things just to get attention. Negative attention is better than no attention. Tiger I don't think you are getting enough attention......


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Storm said:


> I think tiger has a brother and his name is *Norseman*. I had to laugh at his post, especially the part about MT being a level headed thinker. Tiger is going to take the oposite side of every issue, just to get a rise out of all of us. DeltaBoy have you done any research on children seeking negative attention? I was always taught that if a children isn't getting enough attention they will do or say dumb things just to get attention. Negative attention is better than no attention. Tiger I don't think you are getting enough attention......


An original idea, but wrong. I am an only child. I take the opposite side of most issues not because I want to rile you up (I would far prefer that you all agreed with my side) but because I actually feel that your side will do less or be worse in that situation.


----------



## huntin1

Deltaboy,

Like I said, I didn't write this piece, some of it I agree with, some I don't.
I rarely spanked any of the kids when they were growing up, but what I think the phrase is trying to convey is that there are way too many parents these days that are unwilling to apply any discipline to their children. I see those kids everyday at work and over the past 25 years the numbers have increased, as has the disrespect these kids display.

Storm,

I think you hit the nail on the head with that one.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## the_rookie

Since MT was an only child he doesnt know how to interact with other people


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> Since MT was an only child he doesnt know how to interact with other people


I was not aware that only child meant isolation, you must live in an odd part of the country.


----------



## Plainsman

Storm, I was talking with hunt1 yesterday, and we had come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> Storm, I was talking with hunt1 yesterday, and we had come to the same conclusion.


Of course you did, anyone who agrees with me is obviously out of their mind or it is a setup right? Classical conservative conspiracy theory.


----------



## the_rookie

MT im going to say this once so far the posts i have seen you make... you have either always disagreed with someone or insulted there intelligence so this is what i got to say... u r not always right neither are we but i would be NICE to at least agree with some common sense that we republicans are throwing accross so far we HAVE agreed on some of your points


----------



## huntin1

Militant_Tiger said:


> Of course you did, anyone who agrees with me is obviously out of their mind


Yup, you're finally catching on. :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> MT im going to say this once so far the posts i have seen you make... you have either always disagreed with someone or insulted there intelligence so this is what i got to say... u r not always right neither are we but i would be NICE to at least agree with some common sense that we republicans are throwing accross so far we HAVE agreed on some of your points


Which points are these?


----------



## rap

well i only read the first post since it was very long  . Your thoughts pretty sound the same as I would have posted. good thinking. I saw one thing i disagree with. If a cop tells me to stop, and i don't, he doesn't have the right to to put a bullet in me.... you better have been a murderer if you are shot for simply "running".


----------



## the_rookie

Militant_Tiger wrote:
Plainsman wrote:

You can't have it both ways MT, you are either for or against the assault weapons ban. If you are against it, you should be happy. If you are for it then you should be angry at those who didn't send it to Bush. Just make up your mind that all. I don't see Bush as part of the picture. I would have been disappointed if it had even reached him, and even more disappointed if he had signed it. How would you have felt if he signed it?

IN RESPONCE MT WROTE My logic is perfecally reasonable. Your logic is however just the opposite of its name. He cannot be for shooters and for signing the ban at the same time. He chose to have his cake and eat it too, and you still support him as a champion for shooters.
then plainsman wrote

Then Plainsman said: I agree, he can not be for shooters and for the assault weapons ban both. However when he said he would sign it if it came to his desk I am sure he had faith that the republican control would not send it to him. If they did he would have followed his word,

2nd one 
MT

I would get your point if you would say it that way to begin with. That I can agree with.

SO THERES TWO IN A ROW READ THEM AND WEAP

now while gather information i wanted to know what the AWB was is it ALL/WHITE/BAS-TERDS ?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Actually both of those relate to the same topic, but thanks for pointing out something that we can all agree on. I really don't like to argue, you guys just take the wrong position most of the time.


----------



## the_rookie

take the wrong position? what r u retarded... wait thats self explanitory


----------



## mr.trooper

Ok.

Say that i believed that killing liberals is good. say i dont believe that its not wrong. By M_T's own comments, then i shouldnt be held accountable to our murder laws, because i dont believe its murder.

Lets try another one... say i like to steal purses from old ladies. by M_ts standards, i shouldnt be held accountible to our theft laws becouse i dont believe its stealing.

:idiot:

Wonderfull education system we have today...IF I DONT BELEVE IN A LAW, I SOULDN'T HAVE TO OBEY IT! LA LA LA LA LA!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

mr.trooper said:


> Ok.
> 
> Say that i believed that killing liberals is good. say i dont believe that its not wrong. By M_T's own comments, then i shouldnt be held accountable to our murder laws, because i dont believe its murder.
> 
> Lets try another one... say i like to steal purses from old ladies. by M_ts standards, i shouldnt be held accountible to our theft laws becouse i dont believe its stealing.


Those are social laws. They are not governed by a religous document. It is fact that you hurt someone by killing them. There is no believing or not. There is however little fact to support any religon (hence faith) and it is thus left up to choice to believe in what you wish.


----------



## the_rookie

as far as im concered everything MT has said sais to me that he doesnt like america... Well get out then... dam terrorist


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> as far as im concered everything MT has said sais to me that he doesnt like america... Well get out then... dam terrorist


For some people, there is no hope.


----------



## mr.trooper

Actualy, it comes from a religious document, and a religious document gives the states their power to prosecute such crimes.

In the end, all you keep saying is that you dont like the constitution.

How verry...UN AMERICAN.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

mr.trooper said:


> Actualy, it comes from a religious document, and a religious document gives the states their power to prosecute such crimes.
> 
> In the end, all you keep saying is that you dont like the constitution.
> 
> How verry...UN AMERICAN.


Again, it happens to concur with parts of a religous document, that does not mean said document is it's basis, but it gives credence to both documents.


----------



## mr.trooper

ARE YOU FRENCH???


----------



## Militant_Tiger

mr.trooper said:


> ARE YOU FRENCH???


100% American. My blood runs red with pride for this country, and that is why I want to maintain the principles that made it great, freedom of choice, equality, and the right to believe in whatever religon you choose, without being forced to live under the law of a religon you didn't.


----------



## Plainsman

> 100% American


Really? Chippewa, Navajo, Crow, Blackfoot ????



> freedom of choice


Yes, I like freedom of choice also. You weren't bastardizing the term were you, and using it in lieu of abortion?


----------



## the_rookie

> 100% American. My blood runs red with pride for this country, and that is why I want to maintain the principles that made it great, freedom of choice, equality, and the right to believe in whatever religon you choose, without being forced to live under the law of a religon you didn't.


MT u wouldnt even fight for your own country how do u call urself an american. if u were an american you would sign up for the military and go to IRAQ. Im only 14 yet even at 14 i would, without regretting it, risk my valuable 1 life just so other people such as myself can enjoy these freedoms


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> 100% American
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Chippewa, Navajo, Crow, Blackfoot ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedom of choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I like freedom of choice also. You weren't bastardizing the term were you, and using it in lieu of abortion?
Click to expand...

American born, I am American. I never claimed to be a native. Isin't it odd how Americans don't call themselves Americans unless they were natives, and yet people from every other country on the planet use the name based on the country of their citizenship. A man in Holland is Dutch, regardless of which country he originated from.

As to freedom of choice, in this instance I used it in reference to choice of religon (and freedom from other religons).


----------



## the_rookie

come on MT come up with a reply bout me dising u, u know im right


----------



## Plainsman

Militant_Tiger said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% American
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Chippewa, Navajo, Crow, Blackfoot ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedom of choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I like freedom of choice also. You weren't bastardizing the term were you, and using it in lieu of abortion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American born, I am American. I never claimed to be a native. Isin't it odd how Americans don't call themselves Americans unless they were natives, and yet people from every other country on the planet use the name based on the country of their citizenship. A man in Holland is Dutch, regardless of which country he originated from.
Click to expand...

I don't think it is that odd. We are a relatively new nation, and not far removed from our European, Asian, African, Mid East etc roots. Most people I know will say they are German, Norwegian, or some other nationality where their parents or more than likely grandparents immigrated from. Myself there is a little Norwegian, Swedish, Scotch, and, and, and, French. Sorry guy, don't hold it against me.

You sure got your panties in a bind when asked if you were French. I have been trying to figure out which Mid East country hates Saudi Arabia. Iran maybe. Syria maybe. Hmmm I wonder.


----------



## mr.trooper

Militant_Tiger said:


> mr.trooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU FRENCH???
> 
> 
> 
> 100% American. My blood runs red with pride for this country, and that is why I want to maintain the principles that made it great, freedom of choice, equality, and the right to believe in whatever religon you choose, without being forced to live under the law of a religon you didn't.
Click to expand...

Realy. ..

Because we all think that you shouldbe able to practice watever religion you want. ANYWHERE. we all think you should have equlity with eveoryone else.

We just dont dont support Murder of the unborn, and the blatantly wrong practices of *********. and for that you HATE us. verry american of you...


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> come on MT come up with a reply bout me dising u, u know im right


You do realize that I posted one minute after you did, I havent been able to check this thread until now. Now time for your post to be dismanteld.



> MT u wouldnt even fight for your own country how do u call urself an american. if u were an american you would sign up for the military and go to IRAQ. Im only 14 yet even at 14 i would, without regretting it, risk my valuable 1 life just so other people such as myself can enjoy these freedoms


You are damn right I wont kill civilians or be killed for a war that I don't believe in. Joining a military when you don't believe in the current cause is about as un-American as it gets. We are not currently protecting any freedoms of anyone here in America by occupying Iraq. If you choose to go and serve, I think you would be perfect for it.



> You sure got your panties in a bind when asked if you were French. I have been trying to figure out which Mid East country hates Saudi Arabia. Iran maybe. Syria maybe. Hmmm I wonder.


Therein lies the flaw of your thinking. Do not think which country hates the Saudis, but rather who would be able to see that ending terrorism is more important that oil.



> We just dont dont support Murder of the unborn, and the blatantly wrong practices of *********. and for that you HATE us. verry american of you...


Don't know why I'm still arguing this to you, I know you wont change your thinking. Maybe a lurker will realize what is right and wrong. Why are the practices of the gays blatently wrong? What makes you think such things? Your religon, that is what. Now let us say that there are two gays who wish to be married (one is an athiest, and one follows Hinduism) and you tell them that they cannot. Now what makes you think that they should not be able to marry? Again, your religon. Now because neither of them follow your religon, and you have forced your religon upon them, that is no longer freedom of religon. Besides think of it this way, since you dislike the gays so much, if they all get married there will be less of them trolling, possibly looking to date you.


----------



## mr.trooper

im glad your so willing to call eveoryone hate mongers. Iv said before what they DO is their own buisness, but its indecent to flaunt it around. Not to mention that they can still practice whatever religion they want.

The problem is that when you destroy the natural methods of creation, you have suppressed my religion. so in the end YOU are repressing peoples freedom.

How do kids get so hate-full at such young ages these days? their alwase calling people names :roll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

mr.trooper said:


> im glad your so willing to call eveoryone hate mongers. Iv said before what they DO is their own buisness, but its indecent to flaunt it around. Not to mention that they can still practice whatever religion they want.
> 
> The problem is that when you destroy the natural methods of creation, you have suppressed my religion. so in the end YOU are repressing peoples freedom.
> 
> How do kids get so hate-full at such young ages these days? their alwase calling people names :roll:


Flaunt marriage? You mean by having a reception? If I'm not mistaken gay marriage wasn't in the news until it was put under jeopardy. The practice of one religon but living under the laws of another is not religous freedom.

Natural method of creation? Since when did marriage constitute creation? Are you given a child when you are married? You see you are stopping they from getting married, that is supression. By gays getting married, you are not restricted from anything. That is not supression. A decent try at reverse discrimination, though.


----------



## mr.trooper

And one MORE thing...

If the general public decides to make it law by democratic process, will you stop complaining? im not going to continue this debate. your wrong. thats all their is to it. like i said, they can do whatever they want...as long as its not illegal...WAIT! IT ACTUALY IS ILLEGAL! Do you know why? the answer has nothing to do with religion. its wrong socialy ( regardless of religios affiliation) because it is a serious health risk to all parties involved, and potentialy to third parties who had nothing to do with it. Its wrong for the same reason narcotics are. its wrong for the same reason Prostitution is wrong. its wrong for the same reason setting of a Biological weapon is wrong...ok, im getting out of hand agian. But seriously, even with religion asside, there are still MANY reasons to dis-allow homosexuality. it nothing against those people, its not becase of any religon, and its not so we can force anything on them, and its not so we have a reason to hate otherwise good people.

Try and have a good night MT. you get too worked up over things that dont effect you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

mr.trooper said:


> And one MORE thing...
> 
> If the general public decides to make it law by democratic process, will you stop complaining? im not going to continue this debate. your wrong. thats all their is to it. like i said, they can do whatever they want...as long as its not illegal...WAIT! IT ACTUALY IS ILLEGAL! Do you know why? the answer has nothing to do with religion. its wrong socialy ( regardless of religios affiliation) because it is a serious health risk to all parties involved, and potentialy to third parties who had nothing to do with it. Its wrong for the same reason narcotics are. its wrong for the same reason Prostitution is wrong. its wrong for the same reason setting of a Biological weapon is wrong...ok, im getting out of hand agian. But seriously, even with religion asside, there are still MANY reasons to dis-allow homosexuality. it nothing against those people, its not becase of any religon, and its not so we can force anything on them, and its not so we have a reason to hate otherwise good people.
> 
> Try and have a good night MT. you get too worked up over things that dont effect you.


You realize that you are trying to ban gay marriage here right, and not homosexuality. You see the reason why third parties can get hurt are because of people like you. You put bans on gay marriage, try to restrict gays, pushing them further into the closet. Many gays are married, some even have kids. If they were allowed to express themselves without being shunned, there would be no third parties, there would be no married men having gay sex in the public parks and fishing areas that I go. You know it was illegal to help a black man to emancipate himself in the south for many years. That was law as well, does that mean it was right? On another note, the only reason that homosexuality is wrong socially is because it is wrong religously, and most politicans are Christian. There are no more health risks associated with gay sex than there is with a man and a woman having sex. Even if you do believe that sodomy has more health risks, you cannot prohibit their actions by prohibiting their marriage, and besides that you obviously don't like the gays, so why should you care about their health? Prostitution is wrong because it supports crime and gang violence, and drugs are wrong because there is an inherent health risk. Neither of these are so with gay sex/marriage. 
It may be so that I get worked up over things that don't affect me, but then again I am not black and I would have fought and rallied for the blacks rights with the same ferocity.


----------



## pointer99

Militant_Tiger said:


> You realize that you are trying to ban gay marriage here right, and not homosexuality. You see the reason why third parties can get hurt are because of people like you. You put bans on gay marriage, try to restrict gays, pushing them further into the closet. Many gays are married, some even have kids. If they were allowed to express themselves without being shunned, there would be no third parties, there would be no married men having gay sex in the public parks and fishing areas that I go. You know it was illegal to help a black man to emancipate himself in the south for many years. That was law as well, does that mean it was right? On another note, the only reason that homosexuality is wrong socially is because it is wrong religously, and most politicans are Christian. There are no more health risks associated with gay sex than there is with a man and a woman having sex. Even if you do believe that sodomy has more health risks, you cannot prohibit their actions by prohibiting their marriage, and besides that you obviously don't like the gays, so why should you care about their health? Prostitution is wrong because it supports crime and gang violence, and drugs are wrong because there is an inherent health risk. Neither of these are so with gay sex/marriage.
> It may be so that I get worked up over things that don't affect me, but then again I am not black and I would have fought and rallied for the blacks rights with the same ferocity.


i don't know where you get your information but.......... be sure and tell the pinhead you are gettin it from that i said they are full o chit.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> i don't know where you get your information but.......... be sure and tell the pinhead you are gettin it from that i said they are full o chit.


I should tell them to become ignorant? That is going to take some work. If you would actually like to discuss my points instead of telling me that I am wrong (based on absolutely nothing) please bring them up one by one along with your argument.


----------



## Plainsman

I'll throw one comment in for discussion. Does anyone know what the medical costs have been for AIDS? The total costs, taxes, rising insurance premiums? This disease has cost America tens of millions or more. It could be stopped in it's tracks. It now is passed by drug addicts with dirty needles and heterosexuals, but the vast majority is still homosexual sex. If they could be stay away from each other sexually for one year they would put a bite in this disease that would far exceed what medicine has been able to do for the past ten years. I'm not advocating not spending the money, I'm simply pointing out one of the things that makes it societies business. I wish they would spend as much on breast cancer, prostrate cancer, heart diseases etc.


----------



## Storm

I will add my two cents to this discussion. I have a teaching degree with a health education endorsement. We studied about STD's which included HIV, Aids. The majority of cases and new cases in the U.S. is from homosexuls activity. Heterosexual activity only makes up a small number. The homosexual community has made a point to make the general public think that heterosexual activity is just as risky as homosexual activity. Their goal is to draw as much attention as possible to AIDS so that a cure can be found. They can only do this by making hetrosexuals feel like they are just as much at risk. So we are spending huge amounts of money on AIDS research, which is a totally preventable disease. Think about it, if you are a homosexual man, especially if you live in a major city, you have a great chance of catching HIV. Plainsman makes a great point, why don't we spend huge amounts of money on Type 1 sugar diabetes? Those children were born with that disease. It had nothing to do with a lifestyle choice. One last thing, Tiger you keep comparing Homosexuality to Blacks. Homosexuality is a lifestyle choice. Being black is a race of people. Like comapring apples to oranges.


----------



## pointer99

Militant_Tiger said:


> I should tell them to become ignorant? That is going to take some work. If you would actually like to discuss my points instead of telling me that I am wrong (based on absolutely nothing) please bring them up one by one along with your argument.


i don't have to dummy.......your argument was based on things that were unfounded...... homosexual sex having little health risks????? why do you think gays are at the forefront at aids rallies.

comparing homosexuals to blacks is a reach that extends to the ends of the universe.

really weedhopper when you come up with a point that has some merit i will discuss it with you......but as long as you base your post on assumptions and your limited knowledge outside your marble size liberal universe then i think i wll just continue to call you names....besides, it's more fun.

pointer


----------

